# ati-drivers

## budun

Hi,

I am a very new gentoo (also linux) user. I installed gentoo. However i could not install x. I read and obeyed the instructions. The problem started when i try to emerge the ati-drivers . When  i wrote fglrx to make.conf and emerge xorg-server it failes. Alot of error messages is wirtten in the log file. Then i tried to change the drivers as radeon and again could create the x config file but when i try it the desktop freezes. Ok then i tried the vesa drivers. I again create the config file and tried it. This time it does not freezes but the syncs fucks. I mean the refresh rates are too bad and after ctrl+alt+backspace the fonts become blue and the vision becomes flu. What can i do? I want to use gentoo.

P.S. I also tried to emerge higher versions of ati drivers but they also failed.

----------

## gregool

hey welcome  :Smile: 

to install ati-drivers, u need to install the version that matchs with your kernel and your xorg-server.

if u wanna have DRI activated and working here is a combo that actually works, with no need of ~driver or a ~xorg.

```
[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r9 (2.6.25-r9) 

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 (0) 

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0) 

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 (0) 
```

let me know if it's working.

----------

## bob doe

Hi gregool,

Dont mean to threadjack but Im having issues with the ati-drivers as well.  All my versions match yours except Im using 2.6-27-r8 for the kernel.  I have deprecated ACPI, and moduled AGP and DRM.  (ati-drivers complained when they were built in).  However the package still fails.  You can reference this post (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5442527.html#5442527) for the build.log

Any ideas?

Cheers,

----------

## gregool

hi,

that's exactly the reason why i needed to downgrade my kernel to 2.6.25-r9.

u cannot build ati-drivers 8.501 against a 2.6.26* kernel or higher.

the 2.6.26 support appeared with ati-drivers 8.522.

however i couldn't get DRI working with 2.6.26+8522, so i sticked to 2.6.25-r9.

for now...   :Laughing: 

----------

## budun

Thanks for answers. As i said i am very new to linux. So if ask silly quesitons sorry. 

My question is for @gregool

I did not wrote this combo yet. If i write them and it works, will i be able to install gnome?

My graphic card is ati radeon1300. Thanks...

----------

## gregool

yes sure, with this you will have a working X with fglrx and DRI.

i suggest that after u build xorg again with fglrx, u create a brand new xorg.conf.

once you've got this working good, u'll be able to install any desktop environnement you want.

----------

## budun

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r9 (2.6.25-r9) 

when i wrote it to bash it gives that error:

-bash: syntax error near unexpected token '2.6.25-r9'

----------

## gregool

i guess u just forgot the =

if you wanna specify a version u need to use =

in your case :

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r9
```

----------

## budun

Hi again. 

I emerged the first thing (kernel), however when i try to emerge xorg-server (i wrote emerge =x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6) it giver failed error.

The comments are like this:

could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory. Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to configured set of linux sources. If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

The die message:

Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hi there. That's beacuse your linux symlink inside /usr/src either doesn't exists or is pointing to a wrong kernel:

```
 ~ # ls -la /usr/src/

total 20

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Jan  5 12:22 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 4096 Nov 23 00:39 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Jun 11  2008 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Dec 11 00:38 linux -> linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4 <-- This one

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Nov 23 11:41 linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Dec 20 10:24 linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Jan  5 12:31 linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7
```

As you see, my .linux symlink is pointing to linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4.

Do the same, get the list of installed kernels and make a symlink:

```
cd /usr/src

ln -sf linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4 linux
```

Cheers!

----------

## budun

In my case i think it should be 

ln -sf linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9 linux

i tried it but nothing change.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Post your ls -la /usr/src please.

Cheers!

----------

## bob doe

gregool, what version would you recommend for the 2.6.27-r8 kernel?

----------

## budun

ls -la /usr/src:

drwxr-xr-x   4  root root 4096 Feb 2 15:12

drwxr-xr-x 13  root root 4096 Feb 2 12:09

-rw-r--r--     1  root root      0 Jun 11 2008 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1  root root    22 Feb  2 15:12 linux -> linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root 4096 Feb  2 16:25 linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  23 root root 4096 Feb  2 01:13 linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

sure, those outputs are after i wrote "ln -sf linux-2.6.25-r9 linux"

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

mostly kernel stuff, so moved here

----------

## gregool

 *bob doe wrote:*   

> gregool, what version would you recommend for the 2.6.27-r8 kernel?

 

8.561 should do the trick but u'll need to upgrade xorg as well, and i doubt that DRI will be working, give it a try...

that's why i stick to 2.6.25-r9 for now

----------

## budun

Thanks for your helps. I think you also donot know the solution. I installed Ubuntu. I think this is more suitable for me -such a new user-. 

At least i survived from MS. One day i will try gentoo again.

----------

## bob doe

You shouldnt give up!  Gentoo was my first time on Linux and that was four years ago!  Havent looked back since!

On a side note, I got the 8.542 version of ati-drivers working with gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8 with ACPI and deprecated, as well as moduled AGP and moduled DRM.

----------

## gregool

 *budun wrote:*   

> Thanks for your helps. I think you also donot know the solution. I installed Ubuntu. I think this is more suitable for me -such a new user-. 
> 
> At least i survived from MS. One day i will try gentoo again.

 

Don't give up! if the symlink is good, that's means that u messed somehow with your .config

go to your linux /usr/src/linux directory, run make menuconfig again, check your options save & exit and try again.

it gonna work no worries  :Smile: 

----------

## cchildress

I've been experiencing the same problems, myself.  In an attempt to update to the latest kernel in the stable tree and still keep ati-drivers I updated ati-drivers in increments to the latest revision that doesn't require xorg-server to be upgraded, and got nothing but hard-locking when I attempted to get to start up X.  In a continuing effort I went ahead and upgraded xorg-server and all requirements (bloated the packages.keywords file quite a bit), but still nothing even remotely stable.  Not sure what the problem is, but I haven't found resolution yet.  I unmerged ati-drivers completely and went back to the stable xorg-server and at least have a desktop now.  No 3d acceleration though.

----------

## bob doe

Try this combo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5447360.html#5447360

----------

